

Google's home page reminds me of the portals in late 90s - dm8
http://i.imgur.com/blnd8.png

======
SkyMarshal
That's not Google's home page, it's the search results page.

Trollbait.

~~~
dm8
My bad. I should have mentioned search results page. But Google was known was
clean search results page. It looks little mess now.

